

Apple.com - 15 years ago - yakto
http://replay.waybackmachine.org/19961022105458/http://www.apple.com/

======
cag_ii
Wow! The link to the "new" PowerBook 1400 models is quite interesting. You can
get:

    
    
        * 133MHz 128K L2 Processor
        * 16MB RAM
        * 1.0GB Drive
        * 6X-CD/Floppy
    

For only $4000.00!

Who still thinks macbooks are expensive now?

